

Businesses You Can Run From a Laptop - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/21-businesses-you-can-run-from-laptop.html

======
BenSS
Low entry barriers for many of these cuts both ways. There's a lot of
competition and work to make sure you're actually noticed! Really
oversimplified.

------
alexro
I wonder how this article has managed to get on the front page.

All the recipes can be summed up like this:

1) learn to do something on the laptop 2) ??? 3) profit

